# Male Rider



## Release The Hounds (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello all, I am looking to acquire my first horse, but need some help deciding which sex I should be looking for. I am a large male rider. (6'1, 225) I think that the question is moreso whether or not I can get away with riding a mare. I am somewhat demanding but understand the passion between a man and his animals. If my schooling gelding is not performing to my standards, I can be a bit tough, but not mean. I would definitely be sweeter towards a mare, (I love my woman) and most likely he/she would be helping me along more than the other way around. Also I will most likely be looking to build potential in both of us simultaneously. I am on a fast track to showing in English hunt seat/jumping. PROS/CONS anyone?


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

A gelding is the easiest horse to handle as it has significantly reduced hormone levels . Mares can get a bit hormonal when they come into ' season ' and can behave differently. Stallions also require a different level of experiance, but if a person is ready to own a horse the question of the sex of the horse should not have to be asked .
If you are looking to buy a horse I would opt for choosing a horse on ability / size / connection between horse and owner - the sex of the horse should not come into play. 
Many professional riders prefere a male horse as they say that a male horse can develope more muscle and therefore be a better athelete.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you should find a horse suited to your needs, and ignore the gender. Geldings tend to have more stable temperments, mares can get bitchy when in heat. 
Otherwise look for a good horse (I'm assuming for a beginner) and make sure you have lessons beforehand. Again, I am assuming you're a beginner.

Sorry, I'm slightly confused. Can you explain the disipline aspect you have described? The toughness with a gelding versus sweetness towards a mare.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol if I had to choose I would be sweeter to the gelding tougher to the mare  

bu dont choose a horse off of gender


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally, am not that big of a mare fan - but when I look for a horse, the gender is the last on my list. 

I look for Price First. If the horse is out of my price range, I wont even look. So that comes first. Then I look at Trianing, experience, abillity. Does this horse do what I am wanting to do. How well does this horse do what I want to do, and how long has this horse done what I want to do. All major factors.

Then, when I go out to look at the horse, Conformation is 2nd. Health, alertness, perkyness, how the horse associates with me. Compatabillity. Temperment.

Remember, when you buy a horse - you are buying a companion and partner. So make sure the horse is compatable and has the abillity to do the sport you want to do. You have to coincide.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Its down to the individual horse

As the old saying goes you ask a mare, tell a gelding and suggest with a stallion.

However I have seen moody, bad tempered geldings and calm willing mares and if trained correctly and treated with care and respect, stallions also make very good horses. Many top riders agree on a good day a good mare is unbeatable and are often more courageous than geldings. Although generally speaking geldings are the most laid back and amiable and mares can prone to being mareish.

I think the most important thing is finding a suitable horse for what you want to do whether that be a mare or a gelding. Bare in mind that all horses have feelings regardless of sex if you are going to get tough with them, geldings are no different to mares in that respect. Also horses have off days just like people and may not feel like doing something hence not performing to your standards when being schooled.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with everyone about not making gender your top priority. Don't worry about your size...mares can be every bit as strong and sturdy as the geldings, and mares do often get that (convienient) 'mare-ish' bad rap when they (or their rider) have off days. I personally find that mares generally have more personality and heart than most geldings.


----------



## Release The Hounds (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like my dogs, I can deliver firmer discipline without negative reaction out of a neutered male. The females just don't respond to you the same way. But anyway, I was hoping that i might be able to automatically cross off a few of the offerings out there, but I really will just have to go out and meet and ride every one. Better gas up the tank...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it depends more on the horse then the gender. I've met alot of really sweet mares. One of my gelding is soo laid back, and my other gelding is "The ****iest mare I've ever seen" in my trainers words


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

I, personally, am a gelding fan. That being said...if you find a good mare...they are usually unbeatable. I just find that with a mare you always have to "ask" for things. Where as with a gelding, if you ask, and don't get a response, you can ask a little harder. Not usually so with a mare, you normally have to be very soft.(with the occasional exception). All of this being said, it is all a horse to horse basis...meaning...you really never know what you are going to find until you look at each horse (mare or gelding) as their own individual....I would go out looking with an open mind and not base your decision off of sex...Good luck! Keep us posted with what you find!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

If I had two horses standing side by side, _identical and ideal_ in price, temperament, conformational suitability, and history, one a mare and one a gelding, I think I would pick the gelding. I've ridden a lot of mares, and they all just seem a bit quirkier than the geldings. Into the bargain, you never have to worry about an accidental breeding or other catastrophy. Geldings, for the most part, are just more uncomplicated in my experience. One of my good (guy) friends owns all mares (not through any voiced preference, just the way things worked out) and gets along extremely well with them, but I have definitely witnessed occasional "mare" days. My geldings have off days as well. They're like people that way, I guess. For sure visit all purchase prospects in person, twice if possible to cut the chances if just seeing a "good" or "bad" day. I like horse shopping in the spring, too. You see the worst case scenario/spring fever side of the horse right away, lol.


----------



## osheajao (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm also a male rider and have a mare and a gelding. The mare can have her 'mare moments' , but I wouldn't trade her for anything. She's great, carries me well and is more even tempered than many geldings I've seen. I wouldn't be discouraged from purchasing a mare whatsoever. 

The biggest thing I would recommend is getting a horse that meets your current skill level, and has the potential to grow with you as your skill increases. Focus on training both horse and rider once you get your equine companion.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

i dont think it matters if you get a mare or gelding but i suggest something gaited so you dont hurt down where the sun dont shine.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

From the opening post, I would say go for a mare. Generally, I would say gender doesnt really matter (though I prefer geldings) but it sounded like you think of horses like people (IE you get "tough" with a gelding because he is a "man"). 

When we are riding, we need to make sure that when we discipline our horses it is not because of emotions. If the horse is doing something wrong, 90% of the time, it is the riders error.


----------

